# What just happened?



## MerakSpielman (Nov 1, 2002)

Was the server down again? I got a pageful of gibberish trying to go to the message boards just a few minutes ago.


----------



## randomling (Nov 1, 2002)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *Was the server down again? I got a pageful of gibberish trying to go to the message boards just a few minutes ago. *




Me too.  Seems to be back now though!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 1, 2002)

Me too. Presumably Morrus now has it sorted out, since we're back. Hey ho. Never mind, it's the internet, it has to go wrong occasionally.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 1, 2002)

That was me. I just got off the phone with cyberstreet.com, as they set www.enworld.org to point to the correct news page. Within 24 hours or so, it should be working correctly.  Unfortunately, they had to down the server to do it. My apologies!

We are also working on the periodic slowness and hiccups. We've narrowed it down to a few things, and are attacking them one at a time. New RAM goes in by Monday, for instance.

We'll keep you posted! And thank you for patience.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 1, 2002)

Yay Piratecat! And all other moderators, of course.


----------



## hong (Nov 2, 2002)

W00t! Just tried out the www.enworld.org address, and it's working!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 2, 2002)

i just tried out the www.enworld.org address, and i get -->The page cannot be displayed


----------



## Crothian (Nov 2, 2002)

It likes me and works.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 2, 2002)

nope, still doesn't like me. oh well....


----------



## Henry (Nov 2, 2002)

That's Crothian - he gets all the women, all the post count, all the darned 18's on his stat rolls - and now the InterNIC likes him better than us.

Cad.



P.S. - keep in mind it may take a while for the DNS changes to propagate to the DNS server at your internet service provider. Some ISP's have DNS servers that check more regularly for updates than others.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 2, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *That's Crothian - he gets all the women, all the post count, all the darned 18's on his stat rolls - and now the InterNIC likes him better than us.
> 
> Cad.
> 
> *




Let's see: Currently single, my Ranger has worse stats in everything except Charisma to the * Wizard *, and Post Count means nothing.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 2, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *P.S. - keep in mind it may take a while for the DNS changes to propagate to the DNS server at your internet service provider. Some ISP's have DNS servers that check more regularly for updates than others. *



thanks Henry. i know so little about computering i don't really let it get me down. i figure it'll get fixed _sometime_....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 2, 2002)

> That was me. I just got off the phone with cyberstreet.com, as they set www.enworld.org to point to the correct news page. Within 24 hours or so, it should be working correctly. Unfortunately, they had to down the server to do it. My apologies!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 2, 2002)

works now! w00t!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 2, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *works now! w00t!  *




Cool, good to see things ar become normal again


----------



## the Jester (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey, it worked for me!  Yay!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 3, 2002)

What just happened?  Why, a signature test just happened, that's what!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 3, 2002)

sig test works! w00t!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 3, 2002)

Yep.  Though with that purple border for the link, that is one overwhelmingly purple picture.


----------

